# Early 90s SG Special



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Guys, I'm not a musician, but my son is. He graduated from Belmont University with a music theory degree and played in some regional bands in that area. I got him his first "real" guitar when he was in jr high. It was a black Gibson SG Special and he played that thing all the time. Shortly after starting grad school he lost everything in an apartment fire (downstairs neighbor started it), including his SG. He's graduating with his master's soon and I'd like to replace that guitar if possible. If you know of an early '90s SG, preferably black, could you let me know? Thanks!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

If I was looking for an SG I would Check #1 Craigslist #2 Reverb.com. or Guitar Center, Music Go Round is another.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks RP, checked on some of those but wasn't familiar with another.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

98 doesn't quite qualify as early 90's:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-Gibson...k-/221431416964?pt=Guitar&hash=item338e574884


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a early 70's Sg ...

*MB*

http://houston.craigslist.org/msg/4465598220.html


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

https://reverb.com/item/133788-1993-gibson-custom-shop-edition-sg-standard-electric-guitar


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

https://reverb.com/item/59249-1997-gibson-sg-black


----------

